# Reifen unmöglich zudemontieren



## Trialkoch (17. April 2007)

So ich haben einen Try-all Reifen auf einem 20 zoll bike 
Und habe Gestern leider vergeblich versucht
diesen von meiner Felge zubekommen 

So um die ausmasse anzusagen 
Ich habe bereits vor und nach der Bremse einen Reifenheber eingespannt und dann das bike hingestellt und dann reingetretten was ich hatte und es ging leider nichts


----------



## KermitB4 (17. April 2007)

Bau doch einfach die Felge aus, und lass die Luft komplett raus.

Dann nimmst du 2 reifenheber die was taugen oder einfach schöne runde Schlitzschraubenzieher und hebelst ihn runter.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (17. April 2007)

ein guter Trick:

einen Reifenheber irgendwo einspannen und an der gegenüberliegenden Stelle den Reifen (mit den Händen) zusammen drücken...das lockert den Reifen auf.


----------



## KermitB4 (17. April 2007)

Und vorallem den Reifenheber nicht dort ansetzen wo das Ventil des Schlauches in der Nähe ist.

MFG


----------



## Trialkoch (17. April 2007)

Danke für die schnelle antworten 

aber ich muss noch etwas anfügen 

Erstens ich muss den Reifen demontieren weil er platt ist 

Zweitens habe ich es mit Reifenhebern vergeblich versucht und auch mit roher gewalt wie ich ja geschrieben habe 

Drittens der Trick ist schön und gut aber ich habe keine Felgenmittenbettvertiefung darum würde der Trick noch zu mehr Spannung führen 

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2007)

das funzt egal bei welcher felge. du hast den Try all nicht zufällig auf ner echo felge? dann wirds in der tat schwiegrig, aber mit 3 schaubenzieen muss das gehen.


----------



## Eisbaer_078 (17. April 2007)

Nun ja..
irgendwie ist der Reifen doch auch auf die Felge gekommen, also muss er folglich auch wieder abgezogen werden können 

1. baue das Laufrad kpl. aus!
2. Reifen durch zusammendrücken von Felgenflanke nach innen lösen (überall!)
3. den 1.Reifenheber ca.90° vom Ventilloch entfernt ansetzen (und festhalten!) und dann
4. den 2.Reifenheber daneben ansetzen (auf der vom Ventil abgewandten Seite) und mit Hebelbewegungen/ziehbewegungen Stück für Stück den Mantel von der Felge ziehen

So habe ich bisher jeden Reifen von sämtlichen Felgen abgezogen bekommen (und es waren nicht wenige *lol* )


----------



## Eisbaer_078 (17. April 2007)

Mit Schraubenziehern würd ich da nicht unbedingt werkeln..deiner Felge zuliebe !


----------



## hopmonkey (17. April 2007)

nimm drei stabile reifenheber (michelin (rechteckig,dickes plastik) oder besser).
Knete den Mantel vom ventil weg zum gegenüberliegenden Punkt, an dem du hebeln willst. Dies macht nur Nuancen aus, kann (wird!) aber entscheidend sein. Versuch zwei Heber, die so 2 Speichen auseinanderliegen komplett runterzudrücken (so am besten fixieren, manche kann man in den speichen einhängen), und fang dann an mit dem dritten knapp daneben anzusetzen und stück für stück rauszuhebeln.

viel vergnügen


----------



## KermitB4 (17. April 2007)

ich habs zwar noch nicht versucht, aber stelle den reifen doch mal eine zeit lang in die Sonne, dann ist er vielleicht etwas geschmeidiger.

Weil wenn der Reifen noch relativ neu ist, dann sträubt der sich wie Hund.

MFg


----------



## Eisbaer_078 (17. April 2007)

zum Erwärmen könnte man ja auch nen Föhn nehmen oder das Laufrad kurze Zeit in den Ofen tun *lol*

Habe ich selber nicht ausprobiert - übernehme keinerlei Verantwortung !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialkoch (18. April 2007)

Und noch mal danke für eure schnellen Antworten 

Zur Frage ob ich eine ECHO-felge habe 
Ja ich habe einen also muss ich morgen wohl weiter werkeln und hoffen das es dann irgendwann klappt 
weil bei dem Wetter muss man ja fahren


----------



## Yossarian (18. April 2007)

Eisbaer_078 schrieb:


> Mit Schraubenziehern würd ich da nicht unbedingt werkeln..deiner Felge zuliebe !



Ich auch nicht.
Stahl-Schraubenzieher an Alu, das ist nicht gesund.


----------



## KermitB4 (18. April 2007)

Was soll denn da schon groß passieren? Die Felge wird doch dann eh immer mal wieder angeflext, oder?

MFG


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. April 2007)

ich nehme immer SuppenLöffel---die haben keine scharfen Kanten  verbiegen auch nur immer nen bissel


----------



## Levelboss (18. April 2007)

Reifenheber aus Metall!!!!


----------



## crap (18. April 2007)

Ich glaub, ich muss das nochmal fuer die Pisa-Geschaedigten klarstellen, da ich da gestern dabei war:
1. Die Reifenheber waren links und rechts von der Bremse, Abstand etwa 12 cm, bei weiterem Abstand haben sich diese verbogen, da sie nur aus 2 mm dickem Stahl sind, und auch die Felge in bedrohliche Formen gedrueckt und den Reifen eben nicht mehr ausgehebelt. Dicker geht auch nicht mehr wirklich drunter, alles schon durchdacht. Besserer Stahl waere ein Ansatzpunkt, aber unter Kosten- und Aufwandsgesichtspunkten nicht wirklich realistisch.

2. Der Reifen war definitiv von der Felge geloest und in der Position, in der am meisten Spiel in Radialrichtung vorhanden ist.

3. Ich schaetze, dass durch das Pedalspringen maximal etwa 1200-1500 Newton in Drehrichtung gewirkt haben. Das bringt niemand mit der Hand oder irgendeinem Schraubendreher.

4. Der naechste Ansatz sind wohl Gleitmittel aller Art. Erstmal gut und billige Seifenloesung.

5. Wir sind eigentlich uebereingekommen, das Problem auf den Radhaendler abzuschieben. Motto: Ham sie nen 20"-Schlauch? Ja? Gut. Wechseln sie den auch? Was kost das? 5 Euro? Ok. Dann komm ich mal vorbei.
Dann kann der sich mal Gedanken machen. Aber ich fuerchte, der scheitert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. April 2007)

pedros reifenheber!!!


----------



## ecols (18. April 2007)

das ist das parktool shop tire tool zum de- und montieren.. funktioniert sehr gut, schont die felge und ist nicht teuer.. kann jeder händler bestellen..
damit macht auch die (26") kombi echofelge, Tryall keine probleme..


----------



## crap (19. April 2007)

Der Radhaendler hat es gemacht. Wie, weiss der Geier. Aber er hat es geschafft.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (19. April 2007)

Eisbaer hat recht, was draufgeht, geht auch wieder runter.

Hab mit meinem Nokian auch immer Probleme. Gewalt nützt da garnichts.

Ein Bekannter (Fahrradmechaniker) hat das Ding dann einfach mit der bloßen Hand runtergemacht. Hab´s mit eigenen Augen gesehen.

Also üben !


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (20. April 2007)

tja ich weiss auch nich, aber fahrradmechaniker haben irgendwie alle in den händen integrierte reifenheber. kenn ich nur zu gut^^


----------



## Benjy (20. April 2007)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> tja ich weiss auch nich, aber fahrradmechaniker haben irgendwie alle in den händen integrierte reifenheber. kenn ich nur zu gut^^



übung macht weltmeister  

so wie man ständig das trialen lernen muss, muss man halt auch sowas üben... wenn man fünf mal am tag für irgendwelche kunden nen neuen schlauch "einbauen" soll... auf dauer übt das halt... sagen wir 3 platten pro tag, 5 tage die woche... 3x5=15... 4 wochen im monat... 15x4=60... 12 monate im jahr... 60x12=720... 720 mal im jahr son blöden reifen von ner felge runterkriegen, neuen schlauch rein und wieder rauf mit dem reifen... das übt halt


----------



## Martin Kohnert (1. Mai 2007)

Hey ich bin auch fahrradmechaniker und ich krieg auch nicht immer alles runter.


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. Mai 2007)

Junge besorge dir von Schwalbe so ein Montage Fluid: http://schwalbe.de/ger/de/fahrrad/zubehoer/montage/

Das Zeug kostet ein paar Euro und gibt es in jedem Radladen. Es macht den Reifen für ein paar Minuten so richtig flutschrig und er springt fast ohne Kraft von jeder Felge. Wenn du eine Kohle hast dann nehme etwas Pril Sprühlmittel und reibe die Seiten gut ein.

Das ein Reifen nicht runter geht gibt es nicht denn sonst wäre er auch nie drauf gegangen. Kaufe dir mal einen Satz Tacx Reifenheber: http://www.bike24.net/p1477.html das sind die besten!!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Mai 2007)

Reifen rauf und runterziehen is ja nu echt kein Akt. Viel schlimmer is halt, das manche Reifen einfach nich ausm Felgenbett rauswollen. Ich nehme auf Arbeit auch solche Montierschmatze, und dann flutscht dir das Ding dorthin, wos hinsoll


----------

